# How to get my mom's dog to stop barking at night.



## NutroGeoff

My mom's shih tzu has been barking at night when we put her in the crate. She hadn't really done that until just recently, but she keeps waking everyone up at night. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what might prevent that?


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Does she have to potty? Could there be a critter outside she hears? 

My chi is a barker as well, and she snores so she sleeps in her crate in the sunroom (with the other dogs in their crates and the bunny and guinea pig too, and usually the cat who pesters DD for some reason). I have an indoor sonic bark-stop that I have to set up from time to time. Works well for us here. Sometimes I only have to set the box near her crate w/out even turning it on. She sees it and doesn't even attempt barking.


----------



## Celt

Personally, I would check everything out (both with her and the surroundings) if this is a new behavior. It took us a while to figure out that we had some wandering chihuahuas "invading" our porch which would set Blaise to barking because they didn't bark back and would "slip away" when we'd open the door to look. Hubby "caught" the little suckers when he came home late one night.
On another forum,one of the members had good luck using a thundershirt and some calming biscuits from GNC for her pup who developed a touch of seperation anxiety when they moved into apartments


----------



## [email protected]

I'm sure the barking is very frustrating. There could be several reasons why she is barking, as others have suggested. But if you know she doesn't have to go potty and you know she's not barking at something she hears, she's probably just barking because she wants to be closer to the people.

Personally, I would ignore the barking (as hard as it is!) and increase the dog's exercise during the day. If she's currently getting a half-hour walk each day, I would increase it to at least 45 minutes. If she's currently not getting walked, then at least do a half-hour. Then, just get some ear plugs and ignore the barking for a night or two and I'm guessing it will stop if she is not acknowledged for it. I would put the crate in an area further from where everyone sleeps so you can't hear the barking as easily. Or, if your mom is OK with the dog sleeping in her bedroom, moving the crate there might help the dog settle in easier. But of course, that's only a good option if your mom wants the dog in her bedroom for the long term.

I hope the behavior stops soon so you can get some sleep! Keep us posted.


----------



## NutroGeoff

It usually happens about 10 minutes after I bring her inside for the night. She used to spend the day inside with us but we have recently started puting her and our other shih tzu outside to play with my lab during the day. I think she has just had the taste of being outside and doesn't want to be in a kennel at night. Those are some great suggestions though. I will definitely let my parents know about the Thunder Jacket and the more excercise. I'm sure my little brother would enjoy taking her for another walk in the evenings. We have to figure something out quick because my stepdad keeps putting her out at night, and coming into winter probably isn't the best time to be doing that.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Good news, I got a new thing, called a bark off from petsmart yesterday to get my moms dogs to stop barking at night. It seems to be working so far which is good since it is getting cold out at night and we can't have my stepdad putting them out every night when they wake him up.


----------



## DwayneTaylor

The best way to teach a dog not to bark is to teach it to bark. You have to teach your dog that when the right time to bark and when not. You also teach your dog for this. It is the only solution for your problem.


----------



## LeonilCraig

When you brought this dog into your life, you made a commitment to provide the care he needs. Prevent dog barking, and other dog behavior problems by calling in a canine professional to help him cope with a behavior issue.


----------



## thedogproblems

Try to study the dogs behavior what is his/her real barking trigger--
-Try the silent treatment not touch,talk to or look at him as he barks you go about your business without saying anything,he will probably stop barking.
-when your dog quiet for sometime ,give him/her a reward. Immediately stop rewarding if he starts barking again.


----------



## Kritter

NutroGeoff said:


> It usually happens about 10 minutes after I bring her inside for the night. She used to spend the day inside with us but we have recently started puting her and our other shih tzu outside to play with my lab during the day. I think she has just had the taste of being outside and doesn't want to be in a kennel at night. Those are some great suggestions though. I will definitely let my parents know about the Thunder Jacket and the more excercise. I'm sure my little brother would enjoy taking her for another walk in the evenings. We have to figure something out quick because my stepdad keeps putting her out at night, and coming into winter probably isn't the best time to be doing that.


Sounds like a new routine issue to me. My dogs usually take about 2-3 weeks to adjust when we change it up for them. Be patient and she will probably adjust.


----------



## Jack's Premium

I realize this may sound 'cruel' to some... But we have had success with certain 'barking breeds' while crate/kennel training to use a squirt bottle. Squirt water with the undesired behavior; after one or two times just placing the squirt bottle next to kennel when barking starts will make them stop, no squirting required.


----------



## Kritter

My parents used a spray bottle with water on their Jack Russell Terrier and it was effective. I don't really think it's cruel but beware, one of my dogs scurries away from a spray bottle of water but jumps and plays when the water gun comes out in the summer


----------



## Emmabarnes

As you are saying she has recently started doing this, I would suggest to perhaps investigate what is actually wrong there, may be in the environment/surroundings.


----------

